# Octagon Shadow Box



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep, it's another shadow box. Made this one out of mahogany. It is for a Navy Warrant Officer so cut out a few mustangs to personalize a bit. It's 24 inches by 24 inches.....he'll have to hit a stud in the wall for sure with the weight.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Pretty cool.The mustang kinda looks like the ford mustang.Good job!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Itchy Brother said:


> .The mustang kinda looks like the ford mustang.


You called it exactly. I just did a search on Google for mustang images and this one seemed to be the best for what I was looking for to add to the box. At first I thought of using an actual chrome emblem but thought the wood cut outs were more appropriate. Thanks for the complement.


----------

